# Product Photographer In Thailand



## gklein (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello,

I am living in Thailand (Chiang Mai) and I am looking for someone who also lives here so we can work together on some pictures I need for my website.

I am having 7 products currently manufactured and I need 5 photographs for each product.

We can discuss price, but I am willing to pay $10-$20 per photo.  If you would like to work together, please send samples of your portfolio and any other details you think would be relevant.

This would be an initial run, and I will likely have more products this year.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## zozaystudio (Apr 5, 2016)

how to contract u?


----------



## table1349 (Apr 5, 2016)

zozaystudio said:


> how to contract u?


Oops.


----------

